# Seasonal Banners I Made for the WF Newsletter



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just reposting the banner tags I made for the WF's February Newsletter. 







Winterchill






Summer Breeze






Leaves Fall​


----------



## Gumby (Feb 16, 2011)

Those are so neat! Love them.  Good job.


----------



## garza (Feb 16, 2011)

And very much appreciated by the staff of the Newsletter. Your graphics work was a welcomed addition to the pages.


----------

